# Cutting A Burl



## Jason Needham (Jan 19, 2014)

What's the best way to cut a burl? Cross cut the grain or long ways with the grain. Didn't no if there is any advantages of either or if just preference as to your projects.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2014)

This is in the classroom http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/choppin-bab-101.3216/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

Mike hit the nail on the head jason. Read thru that thread. The burl you have may have grown in such a way that some people won't be able to use it. Follow Cory ' s instructions in the thread Mike linked and then determine what type of woodworker can use what you have. You will yield less waste going that rout. Good luck be sure to share pix!


----------

